# Neji vs. Sasuke



## Uzumaki^Naruto (Sep 28, 2004)

Who do you think is stronger ?
Could Chidori penetrate the absolute defense, Kaiten, better even that 
Gaara's armour of sand ?
I think that without the cursed seal Neji would beat the living daylights out of Sasuke (Didnt Kakashi said that in the preliminary matches ?)


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes the chidori could. Neji just isnt at the lvl of speed Sasuke is. Sasuke would hit him with it before he see him.

Plus if your talking about Sasuke and Neji were they stand now in the manga even without the seal i thik Neji couldnt do it.


----------



## PanzerKunstMaster (Sep 28, 2004)

i'd like to see sasuke copy the Hakkeshou Rokujuu Yonshou as he could copy neji's movements rather than see the tenkutsu, chidori would probably cancel out kaiten but a doubt it'd land due to the spinning factor, be an awsome genius fight though!


----------



## lmxru (Sep 28, 2004)

I dont think Neji would stand a chance, even when sasuke is in his normal form.


----------



## Narutt85 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sasuke... unfortunately...


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 28, 2004)

It's a tough one without the seal. I think Sasuke will again beat Neji, mostly because his speed is way superior to Neji's and Chidori's power is above Neji's defense!


----------



## ZhongGuoCheng (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree.  Sasuke's speed is awesome...and plus with his chidori and all that good stuff...I don't think any genin...except Naruto would stand a chance...that's just me though


----------



## Reaven MK (Sep 28, 2004)

Well, Kaiten DID drawn with a charged attack from Naruto powered with Kyuubi chakra, so it's hard to tell if Chidori could easily pass through Kaiten. And Sasuke's taijutsu is above Lee's, and Neji can beat Lee anytime unless he is using Ura Renge.

AND, if Neji strikes first, he can seal the flowing of chakra from Sasuke thus making he useless. Now, if sasuke uses the cursed seal, that's a whole new point, though Neji did defeat a Sound Nin lv. 2 by his own strenght.


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 28, 2004)

Reaven MK said:
			
		

> AND, if Neji strikes first, he can seal the flowing of chakra from Sasuke thus making he useless. Now, if sasuke uses the cursed seal, that's a whole new point, though Neji did defeat a Sound Nin lv. 2 by his own strenght.


I think Sasuke'd easily avoid Neji's attack thanks to his speed. And Kudoumaru is nowhere near Sasuke's level after all. Alas, if the 64 hit, Sasuke'll be done.


----------



## Genjing (Sep 28, 2004)

Uh... ok Chidori could probably pierce Kaiten. But the radius of Kaiten too large, and the second Sasuke's un-chidori'd body touches the Kaiten, it will fling him away. Thats assuming it doesn't just explode on contact and hurt them both. Kaiten vs. Chidori is a draw.

As for speed... no Sasuke is not faster than Lee. He's as fast, at most. And Neji owns Lee's speed even so. Sasuke has the Sharingan to predict Neji's movements with. But then again Neji has his Jyuuken, so he doesn't need to hit Sasuke as solidly as Sasuke needs to hit him. Even a single Jyuuken strike can be fatal, while punches are relatively not fatal.

Chidori vs. Kaiten- draw
Jyuken+Byakugan vs. Sharingan+ Lee speed= draw

It'll come down to the tactics or luck or whatever, but very close i'd say.


----------



## Saga-Sama (Sep 28, 2004)

will these threads ever end!?
i'll go for neji... since sasuke can't fight him from a distance range..... and neji is the god of close range combats.....


----------



## Inactive anbu (Sep 28, 2004)

sasuke would win........nuf` said


----------



## Uzumaki^Naruto (Sep 28, 2004)

In front of the Byakugan ? A bloodline limit technique is useless in front of another, sharingan cant copy Nejis techiques or chakra techniques or he wuold have Kaiten/rasengan, and with a 50 meter radius the seeing jutsu is perfect . Sasuke is toast


----------



## Keppa-Sensai (Sep 28, 2004)

.... neji would own sasuke. Sasuke has speed but neji can sense every movement around him. Then neji would just gentle palm his ass nuff said. Not even kyuubi chakra naruto could brake through his ultimate def......so you think that chidori would......i dont think so


----------



## SkullWorm (Sep 28, 2004)

The byakugan is better than the sharingan, but Sasuke is on an entirely different level now.


----------



## Arilou (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd say that had Sasuke faced Neji instead of Naruto (er... That is, had Neji faced Sasuke rather than Naruto) Then Neji would have won. Now? Neji wouldn't stand a chance.

Note that Kakashi says to himself that even Sasuke wouldn't stand a chance against Neji.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

Keppa-Sensai said:
			
		

> Sasuke has speed but neji can sense every movement around him. Then neji would just gentle palm his ass nuff said.


And Sasuke can see every movement Neji would make to counter Sasuke. And Sasuke has the speed to avoid those counters. After a while of memorizing his movements, it's doubtful that Neji would have any chance of touching him.



> Not even kyuubi chakra naruto could brake through his ultimate def


Yes it did. They both took damage in that clash, it's just that Naruto took *more* because of the way Kaiten works against assaults like that.... And even that didn't matter much, Naruto came out of it good as new because of his monstrous stamina.



> ......so you think that chidori would......i dont think so


It should. The real "defense" aspect of the Hakkeshou Kaiten is the beginning of it, where the attack is stopped by the chakra surrounding Neji's body. After that, the weapons/opponent is blown away, or parried when Neji spins, that's the *offensive* part of the Kaiten. 

Lots of people think that Sasuke's Chidori can't penetrate the Kaiten because it "spins" but that's just one step to it. The one case where Neji was actually able to stop an assault with just the offensive step of the Kaiten was against Naruto, but they were about the same speed, and Neji could see Naruto's assault well in advance. How would this work out against Sasuke, who's  must faster than him? Do you think Sasuke's Chidori could penetrate the first step of the Kaiten?

I do.

Do you think Neji can pull it off the spin fast enough to parry Sasuke's Chidori?

I don't.



			
				Arilou said:
			
		

> Note that Kakashi says to himself that even Sasuke wouldn't stand a chance against Neji.


He said that *before* that month training period, where Naruto and Sasuke made incredible advancements. Sasuke was easily on Neji's level during the Chuunin Exam Main Matches.


----------



## Achsariel (Sep 28, 2004)

Why is there even question about this? Naruto complely tore apart Neji. Now Naruto, quite a bit more powerful than when he fought Neji, is struggling with Sasuke. Of course Sasuke would win.


----------



## BWiz (Sep 28, 2004)

neji was able to fight naruto at about even strength WHEN he was using the foxes power and speed and you ppl think that sasuke's speed is better? chidori is just a straight thrust it would'nt be able to hit neji if sasuke's ugly life depended on it... neji would just grab his arm away like itachi so easily did...


----------



## Evil (Sep 28, 2004)

BWiz said:
			
		

> neji was able to fight naruto at about even strength WHEN he was using the foxes power and speed and you ppl think that sasuke's speed is better? chidori is just a straight thrust it would'nt be able to hit neji if sasuke's ugly life depended on it... neji would just grab his arm away like itachi so easily did...



That Naruto that Neji fought was a cake walk compared to the Naruto that Sasuke fought.

Edit: And Sasuke completely owned that Naruto.


----------



## truthordesire (Sep 28, 2004)

The trouble with this question, is that we do not know how much Neji has improved whilst the series has been focussing on Naruto and Sasuke.  Who knows what new bad-ass technique Neji has pulled from his rectum.  However, IMO Sasuke has got more reason and motivation to improve (to become stronger in order to kill his brother), so therefore Sasuke has probably improved more than Neji since the Chunnin exam, with or without his Level 2 curse included.


----------



## Nazak (Sep 28, 2004)

If you read the Manga, Neji fights one of Orochimaru's Elite men(forgot the name). Neji took quite a beating while before that Sasuke was fighting all 4 of them at once pretty well. I believe Neji is no match for sasuke.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 28, 2004)

sasuke's gonna die soon

and I don't think that Neji would have any trouble beating up a corpse

and Neji beat a curse seal lvl 2.

when sasuke fought them

they weren't even in curse seal...or were they I don't think they were...not when he was winning anyway O_o


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

Nazak said:
			
		

> If you read the Manga, Neji fights one of Orochimaru's Elite men(forgot the name). Neji took quite a beating while before that Sasuke was fighting all 4 of them at once pretty well. I believe Neji is no match for sasuke.


They were not intent on *killing* Sasuke, therefore, they were not fighting him seriously. Nor did they HAVE to use their Curse Seals. When Sakon used it, it was more of a _"So what? I have one too! Now *STFU* and sit down!"_... And Sasuke did just that. 

So yeah, your comparision doesn't mean much. Sorry.



			
				AKK said:
			
		

> sasuke's gonna die soon


What makes you think that? Sasuke is one of the main characters, and Kishimoto's favorite.



> and Neji beat a curse seal lvl 2.


By nearly *sacrificing himself*, yeah. Sasuke isn't the same as Kidoumaru, his Ten Fuuin is stronger than his.


----------



## Naruto-kun (Sep 28, 2004)

Good, long fight. Sasuke would win, but it would be a good fight.


----------



## Boner (Sep 28, 2004)

it would be a very good fight, but there is no way Sasuke would lose with the ability to see every movement Neji does BEFORE he even does it!
and if things get even remotly bad for Sasuke, then he'd just shuttlecock his ass!


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

Sasuke would have to observe Neji's movements for a bit until he was able to see them in the same manner he did Naruto's, I think.

The difference between the Byakuugan and Sharingan's "insight",from what I've gathered, is this:
The Byakuugan's perception is so great that it can catch every movement of the opponent's body, inside and out. Warming up an attack, preparing to make a dash or guard, it can be seen right then and there... But, I also think the Sharingan, with it's above-average perception, is also capable of doing this to an extent.
The Sharingan's all about capturing movements, copying. When it starts to memorize the opponents moves, it truly can kind of "see into the future", contrary to what Zabuza said during the Water Country arch. For an opponent with simple straight foward, or slower movements, it becomes all the more easier for Sharingan users to see the "image" of their opponent's next movement during a battle.
... S'just somethin' I was thinkin' about. Good opportunity to spit it out. 

Only possible flaw I can see with that theory is that Sasuke was able to see the image of Naruto's upcoming movements even though he *could not* see them before his Sharingan evolved in chapter 230. Hmm...


----------



## Redeem (Sep 28, 2004)

It's difficult to answer... Cuz how can Sasuke make the Chidori without his chakra... so is not has simple has "The Chidori can defeat the Kaiten".
But right now I doubt Neji could defeat a Curse Seal Lvl 2 Winged Sasuke


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

Redeem said:
			
		

> Cuz how can Sasuke make the Chidori without his chakra


I'll answer your question with another question:

How can Neji close the Tenketsu in Sasuke's arms when Sasuke has superior speed and a similar Doujutsu?

It's not as simple as "Neji can lock off Sasuke's Tenketsu", he has to be able to keep up with him in order to do so, and find a way around his Sharingan as well.


----------



## Nazak (Sep 28, 2004)

Exactly, Neji can't win, it's obvious...

Would be a very close fight...yes

But...

Sasuke would emerge victorious...face the facts >.>


----------



## Boner (Sep 28, 2004)

Neji would not even be able to touch Sasuke, the only way Neji could win this fight is if he used some jutsu we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Genjing (Sep 28, 2004)

There are no facts on these vs. threads. Whichever Ninja has more passionate fanbois wins. 

There is no A beats B and B beats C, therefore A always beats C. Thats DBZ logic. Some abilities are more useful against some and not against others. Neji is very suited for matching up with Sasuke. 

I don't see all this "Sasuke is too fast for Neji" business either. Sasuke is around Lee's speed. Neji pwns Lee. In Lee's flashback, Neji doesn't even use Kaiten to knock him down, regular Jyuuken moves are good enough. Now granted Sasuke has the Sharingan which enables him to predict movements. But he's never seen Neji fight. He didn't hear Lee and Kakashi's comments during the Hinata vs Neji fight. Sasuke needs to punch Neji with lots of force to hurt him. Neji only needs to tap him with 2 fingers to cause organ damage.

As i've said before,

Predicting movements+ Lee speed vs. Jyuuken + all around vision= Draw
Chidori vs. Kaiten= Draw

There is no clear winner. Its a tight matchup. It all comes down to who has more fanbois, or who the storyline favors.


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 28, 2004)

Just look at Naruto / Neji fight and then you'll know. If Naruto can beat Neji (as godly as he is), then Sasuke can definately.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

Genjing said:
			
		

> There are no facts on these vs. threads. Whichever Ninja has more passionate fanbois wins.


No facts? Look more closely. 



> I don't see all this "Sasuke is too fast for Neji" business either. *Sasuke is around Lee's speed. Neji pwns Lee.* In Lee's flashback, Neji doesn't even use Kaiten to knock him down, regular Jyuuken moves are good enough.


Y'know it's funny that you said that *right* after saying _"There is no A beats B and B beats C, therefore A always beats C"_ in the previous paragraph. Lol!

Practice whatcha preach, mang. 

But that doesn't really count here. When Neji beat Lee in that flashback, he was not only nowhere near the level we saw him at during the Chuunin Exam, but the speed and strength Sasuke gains from that month training period would not be used in the same manner. He has more weapons in his arsenal, and, I'm sorry to say, more natural talent.




> But he's never seen Neji fight.


A good point. But with his Sharingan and superior speed, it's not like he'd need much time to observe Neji's movements.

Then again, Neji isn't the type to move around needlessly. So yeah, that's a very good point. 



> He didn't hear Lee and Kakashi's comments during the Hinata vs Neji fight.


Didn't hear any commentary about Gaara's two defenses either, but got a nice explanation from Kakashi during the training period. Word-of-mouth is a neat thing. Even if he simply knew _"Letting Neji even *graze* you could cost you the fight"_ would be enough in this case.


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Sep 28, 2004)

i do like this fight and it would be a very good one for that matter.
but i am just not seeing how Sasuke has a huge advantage over Neji.
Sasuke would have to activate his Sharingan to keep up with Neji.
Neji would have to activate the Byakugan to fight Sasuke.
The Kaiten and Chidori would more than likely cancel out or finish in a draw.
Sasuke and the Jyuuken are a draw too, but only to a point.

Neji's Jyuuken style is from the Hyuuga family and it had been proven to make one-hit kills, which Neji has also done.
Neji's attacks would be seeing with the Sharingan and Sasuke would avoid them, yet he only avoids them at the last second, take the Naruto fight.
Neji's Jyuuken style of fighting makes it so, that Naji does not really have to touch Sasuke in order to hurt him. Kakashi and  Lee stated that he a close by jab that does not connect will still hit the opponent. So even if Sasuke manages to avoid the actual punch he can not avoid the chakra that extends. Sasuke would naturally get hit with that and would casue him damage or even time where Sasuke would eb shocked and Neji could take that slim opportunity to perform the 64 Hands of Hakke to make Sasuke useless in the fight.
Neji does not have to actually connect physically with Sasuke's body to inflict damage. And Neji's Byakugan would see any attack that Sasuke makes and can counter it. 

I am not saying that Neji would win, but he has a really good shot against Sasuke since he would have the bloodline and defense to counter Sasuke's offense.And Sasuke's speed is not too much for Neji, since Lee's speed was not enought to beat Neji. And not to mention, that Sasuke can not maintain that speed as long as Lee can.
and the CS2 form will drain Sasuke's chakra at a huge rate, meaning that time is not on Sasuke's back. and this fight will be a fight that will drag, and would more than likely force Sasuke to get out of CS2


----------



## preslay (Sep 28, 2004)

> There are no facts on these vs. threads. Whichever Ninja has more passionate fanbois wins.
> 
> There is no A beats B and B beats C, therefore A always beats C. Thats DBZ logic. Some abilities are more useful against some and not against others. Neji is very suited for matching up with Sasuke.
> 
> ...


Ya i agree with that. And since the storyline most likely will never have these 2 fights, it can never be PROVEN. I'd pick neji just cuz i like him more, just as many sasuke fans do for sasuke. Of course comparing cs lv 2 sasuke and neji it'd be obvious, but without it who knows. 





> However, IMO Sasuke has got more reason and motivation to improve (to become stronger in order to kill his brother), so therefore Sasuke has probably improved more than Neji since the Chunnin exam, with or without his Level 2 curse included.


 It's a good thought but if you mean from just when they started the new arc and not after sasuke has gone through all this dying and stuff, i'd say neji would have improved more than sasuke because sasuke had been in a coma till then. 





> Quote:
> I don't see all this "Sasuke is too fast for Neji" business either. Sasuke is around Lee's speed. Neji pwns Lee. In Lee's flashback, Neji doesn't even use Kaiten to knock him down, regular Jyuuken moves are good enough.
> 
> 
> Y'know it's funny that you said that right after saying "There is no A beats B and B beats C, therefore A always beats C" in the previous paragraph. Lol!


 I think he just meant that while people keep saying sasuke's superior speed is a big advantage, it shouldn't be considering he has around the same speed Lee does and can't keep it up for as long as Lee and neji doesn't seem to have much problems with Lee, but if u factor in sharingan and all that then who knows, but ya i think he meant in terms of JUST speed being an advantage is not necessarily true.


----------



## Codde (Sep 28, 2004)

Neji vs. Sasuke w/o Curse Seal. I Say Neji. 1 hit and Sasuke will be down. Sasuke is not fast enough to be too much for Neji. They both can predict each others moves. Anything Sasuke throws at Neji can be kaiten or dodged. Same 'might' be true for the other side. But Sasuke doens't really have a 1 hit move and the kaiten is BOTH offensive and defensive.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

Code said:
			
		

> But Sasuke doens't really have a 1 hit move


Chidori. Which, as I pointed out earlier, can only *probably* be countered by the second step of Neji's Hakkeshou Kaiten. But again: Is he fast enough to start the second step before Sasuke dashes in? He was barely able to parry Naruto's assault, and they were equal in speed.


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Sep 28, 2004)

Neji would have to Kaiten to deflect or counter the Chidori, but he really does not have to do that. he can just dodge it
Sasuke will have to first make Neji inmobile to perform a Chidori
i seriously doubt that Neji would just stand there and wait for the Chidori to arrive.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

You mean like he didn't have to just stand there and wait for Naruto(who was only _matching_ speed with Neji) to arrive during their match?


----------



## gaisensei (Sep 28, 2004)

well, once sasuke gets hit by kaiten or any attacks and is in the range of neji's divination...hes owned....theres no way an1 can escape from hakke roukyu yonshou if u are within the range of divination


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

gaisensei said:
			
		

> theres no way an1 can escape from hakke roukyu yonshou if u are within the range of divination


No proof of that. The only two people who he's landed that attack on were considerably slower than Sasuke, and didn't have Sharingan.


----------



## Genjing (Sep 28, 2004)

Sai said:
			
		

> Y'know it's funny that you said that *right* after saying _"There is no A beats B and B beats C, therefore A always beats C"_ in the previous paragraph. Lol!
> 
> Practice whatcha preach, mang.
> 
> But that doesn't really count here. When Neji beat Lee in that flashback, he was not only nowhere near the level we saw him at during the Chuunin Exam, but the speed and strength Sasuke gains from that month training period would not be used in the same manner. He has more weapons in his arsenal, and, I'm sorry to say, more natural talent.



Yes, when we're talking about *whole* Ninjas, the A B C thing doesn't apply. But when we're talking about something static like equal foot speed, then yes, if this exact thing is useless, then it should be useless from someone else too. I know that with his Sharingan, Sasuke can put that speed to better use, but i just think that against the Byakugan and Jyuuken, it still doesn't decisively make Sasuke the winner, whereas without the Sharingan, Lee's exact same speed makes him lose completely.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

You missed the part where I said Lee *didn't* have that kind of speed when Neji whooped on him. We don't know if Lee fought Neji since improving his Taijutsu so much, or why exactly the Ura Renge was *Lee's* only means of winning.

I personally think it's simply because of Lee's limitations as a Shinobi. Seeing as how he only knew Tekken Taijutsu, a high-speed Taijutsu combo that Neji was unable to do anything about was Lee's best option. This wouldn't be the same case with Sasuke.


----------



## Genjing (Sep 28, 2004)

Sai said:
			
		

> You missed the part where I said Lee *didn't* have that kind of speed when Neji whooped on him. We don't know if Lee fought Neji since improving his Taijutsu so much, or why exactly the Ura Renge was *Lee's* only means of winning.
> 
> I personally think it's simply because of Lee's limitations as a Shinobi. Seeing as how he only knew Tekken Taijutsu, a high-speed Taijutsu combo that Neji was unable to do anything about was Lee's best option. This wouldn't be the same case with Sasuke.



Theres lots of stuff we don't know. Maybe Neji improved his speed and is currently just as fast. We don't know. He runs circles around Naruto and closes impressive distances quickly against Kidoumaru. But he's got to have pretty nice speed, since he specializes in close range fighting... not to mentioned he's been trained by Maito Gai, Mr. Speed himself.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2004)

I would look at Gai's relationship with Neji relative to Lee in the same manner as Kakashi's relationship with *Naruto* relative to *Sasuke*...

... Meaning, while Gai is most definitely Neji's Jounin Instructor, he does not recieve the same kind of dedicated attention as Lee. Because Gai _favors_ Lee... I mean, hell, it was Lee's dream to *beat* this guy. Doubtful that he'd just up and increase his speed regardless of his duties as his Jounin Instructor. I think a lot of folks here would back me up on that.

But anyways, as far as *we* know, there's a speed gap between Neji and Lee/Sasuke. To say otherwise would be baseless speculation.


----------



## Codde (Sep 28, 2004)

Sai said:
			
		

> You mean like he didn't have to just stand there and wait for Naruto(who was only _matching_ speed with Neji) to arrive during their match?


Just because he was able to match him hand for hand doesn't mean their speed was equal. I do think that has something to do with the Byakugan.


----------



## runnincrazy (Sep 29, 2004)

Reaven MK said:
			
		

> Well, Kaiten DID drawn with a charged attack from Naruto powered with Kyuubi chakra, so it's hard to tell if Chidori could easily pass through Kaiten. And Sasuke's taijutsu is above Lee's, and Neji can beat Lee anytime unless he is using Ura Renge.
> 
> AND, if Neji strikes first, he can seal the flowing of chakra from Sasuke thus making he useless. Now, if sasuke uses the cursed seal, that's a whole new point, though Neji did defeat a Sound Nin lv. 2 by his own strenght.



Uhh just like to point out that Sasukes taijutsu's level isn't even near Lee's. Sasuke uses way more stamina than Lee to keep that speed and his pysical attacks are weaker. Also Lee after recovering could easily beat Neji. I mean Neji cant even see Lee, plus since Lee knows only taijutsu moves the Tenketsu's wouldn't really matter since Lee doesn't used any Chakra based moves. Also the fact that Lee knows only Taijutsu moves means he can hold that level of speed for an extremly long period of time where as Neji who would keep using his Kaiten over and over would waste massive amounts of Chakra in the long run and Lee would still be the same. Also Sasuke could probably beat Neji but only because he has Sharingan and he can predict all of Neji's moves and dodge them (as he did against Naruto).


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

runnincrazy said:
			
		

> Uhh just like to point out that Sasukes taijutsu's level isn't even near Lee's. Sasuke uses way more stamina than Lee to keep that speed and his pysical attacks are weaker.


Read my previous posts in this topic, not only is that probably not entirely true, but even if it were... Sasuke doesn't have to use as much stamina as Lee to provide better results because of his Sharingan.



> Also Lee after recovering could easily beat Neji. I mean Neji cant even see Lee, plus since Lee knows only taijutsu moves the Tenketsu's wouldn't really matter since Lee doesn't used any Chakra based moves.


No. Stamina is converted into chakra, which is then used to perform _everything_. Chakra is Naruto's "Ki", or energy/life force. When your access to it has been cut off, you're either immoble or dead.

If this was the case with Lee, who has been using Tekken Taijutsu all his life, he wouldn't have had a problem against Neji. *No-one* would.


----------



## MetaCal (Sep 29, 2004)

Sasuke can beat Neji no problem. Chidori and he's done


----------



## Codde (Sep 29, 2004)

MetaCal said:
			
		

> Sasuke can beat Neji no problem. Chidori and he's done


He can't hit with teh Chidori....

Gai and Lee said that the only way to beat Neji was to up *FIVE* gates.


----------



## Spacepope (Sep 29, 2004)

If Sasuke goes Chidori, Neji goes kaiten and I think that will most likely stop Chidori.
Its a massive wall of Chakra, which I dun think he can cut through.
And with Nejis eyes he can follow Sasukes every movement whenever he is near.


----------



## Mendirez (Sep 29, 2004)

Achsariel said:
			
		

> Why is there even question about this? Naruto complely tore apart Neji. Now Naruto, quite a bit more powerful than when he fought Neji, is struggling with Sasuke. Of course Sasuke would win.




Yep Sasuke is stronger


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Sep 29, 2004)

Sasuke might see all of Neji's attacks, but so can Neji. so that just cancels out.
Sasuke's ultimate technique will not pass the Kaiten, so thats another draw.
Neji is close range and Sasuke is long range. this will have to go down to who will go into the other guy's specialty. 
Sasuke has speed but he can't keep it up for a long period of time. Lee has the same speed and can keep it up longer, yet he has never beaten Neji.

If this fight goes to a long range fight, then the winner will be the one than has the more chakra or can last the longest. Sasuke would be using his fire jutsus, and Neji wouldjust kaiten them away.

In close rangethen that would be up to speed. We know Sasuke is fast, but we have yet to see Neji go al out in speed. We know he has beaten Lee, so he must be fast enough to fight him and beat him. Neji can use his Jyuuken and can seiously damage Sasuke. When using Jyuuken you do not have to land the hit to give damage. that was stated already in the manga by either Kakashi or Lee. So Neji can just graze Sasuke and will still inflict damage, and if you see the Naruto vs Sasuke fight, Sasuke dodges at the last second and just barely avoids the hits. 

Sasuke might see the attack and would try to counter it, but Neji can also see Sasuke's attack and could counter it as well. And since Neji can just wrap the chakra around him, like he did with Naruto, and do perform Kaiten, Sasuke wouldland the hit, but then get blown away by the Kaiten, which is both defensive and offensive. 

Sasuke would not be able to stand up against Neji if the fight goes close range. his only hope is to out last Neji in a long range battle.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

Code said:
			
		

> He can't hit with teh Chidori....
> 
> Gai and Lee said that the only way to beat Neji was to up *FIVE* gates.


_Gai_ said that the only way *LEE*-- not Sasuke, Naruto, or anybody else-- could beat Neji by using the Ura Renge... Which only requires 3 Gates, by the way.

As I've stated before, that was probably *Lee's* only way of beating Neji because of his limitations as a Shinobi. Taijutsu is all he could work with. Since his Taijutsu is inferior to Neji's, he has to use a combo much too fast for him to counter.

Sasuke does not have said limitations.



			
				Spacepope said:
			
		

> If Sasuke goes Chidori, Neji goes kaiten and I think that will most likely stop Chidori. Its a massive wall of Chakra, which I dun think he can cut through.


How? The first step is just a chakra barrier. And as Neji stated earlier in this arch: _"Anything made of chakra can be destroyed with chakra"_... 

It's when the he _spins_ with the Hakkeshou Kaiten, the second step of the technique, where we can start theorizing about the Chidori being parried away. But as I mentioned in a previous post or two, is Neji fast enough to start the second step of the Kaiten in time? He was barely able to do so against Naruto, who was his equal in speed, do you think he'll react in time for Sasuke's head-on dash when he is faster than Neji?



> And with Nejis eyes he can follow Sasukes every movement whenever he is near.


Following him isn't enough, he has to be able to hit 'im too.



			
				Dark Kakashi said:
			
		

> Sasuke might see all of Neji's attacks, but so can Neji. so that just cancels out.


Not quite. Sasuke has more speed than Neji, and could obviously react much faster to Neji's counters.



> Sasuke's ultimate technique will not pass the Kaiten, so thats another draw.


Read above.



> Sasuke has speed but he can't keep it up for a long period of time. Lee has the same speed and can keep it up longer, yet he has never beaten Neji.


I take you back earlier in the thread with Genjing's _"There is no A beats B and B beats C, therefore A always beats C"_ comment.  

Sasuke can keep up his top speed for extended periods of time, this has been shown ever since his fight with Gaara. Even *if* he has less stamina than Lee, it doesn't matter in this case because not only does he have enough to get the job done, but his Sharingan should more than make up for it. I've already stated why.



> We know Sasuke is fast, but we have yet to see Neji go al out in speed.


Chuunin Exam Main Matches... Same as Naruto when he willingly calls forth the Kyuubi's chakra(*not* the same as the monster Sasuke is fighting right now).

And although I hate to bring the official statistics into the mix, Neji's speed stat is rated one lower than Lee's. So there you have it.



> So Neji can just graze Sasuke and will still inflict damage, and if you see the Naruto vs Sasuke fight, Sasuke dodges at the last second and just barely avoids the hits.


Naruto was moving at a pace that Sasuke apparently could not catch up with before his Sharingan became fully developed. Which is crazy considering he could follow even Shuukaku Gaara's movements, and that monster was faster than him then.

Neji's slower than them both(Kyuubi Naruto and Shuukaku Gaara).



> Sasuke might see the attack and would try to counter it, but Neji can also see Sasuke's attack and could counter it as well.


Speed difference.



> And since Neji can just wrap the chakra around him, like he did with Naruto, and do perform Kaiten, Sasuke wouldland the hit, but then get blown away by the Kaiten, which is both defensive and offensive.


Chi-do-ri~

Already covered. 

This is fun.


----------



## Penfoud (Sep 29, 2004)

Unfortunately, Sasuke would win, because of he is in team 7, but I think it would be an interesting fight, a genius against another genius, byakugan against sharingan.


----------



## Boner (Sep 29, 2004)

runnincrazy said:
			
		

> Uhh just like to point out that Sasukes taijutsu's level isn't even near Lee's. Sasuke uses way more stamina than Lee to keep that speed and his pysical attacks are weaker. Also Lee after recovering could easily beat Neji. I mean Neji cant even see Lee, plus since Lee knows only taijutsu moves the Tenketsu's wouldn't really matter since Lee doesn't used any Chakra based moves. Also the fact that Lee knows only Taijutsu moves means he can hold that level of speed for an extremly long period of time where as Neji who would keep using his Kaiten over and over would waste massive amounts of Chakra in the long run and Lee would still be the same. Also Sasuke could probably beat Neji but only because he has Sharingan and he can predict all of Neji's moves and dodge them (as he did against Naruto).


the first part of
this post is SOOO "out there" in terms of bullshit that I don't even know where to begin in a way of correcting it!!


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

Be nice, Boner. ;/ 

Just make crude references to "t3h shuttlecock" as you would normally.


----------



## LizX19 (Sep 29, 2004)

I think Neji would win..


----------



## Boner (Sep 29, 2004)

LizX19 said:
			
		

> I think Neji would win..



d00d, how exactly would Neji even begin to fathom a way to defeat the Magnificently monstrous "SHUTTLECOCK"!! 

its simply not happening, If Sasuke even requires a level 2 transformation all it would take is one thwack from those wings and it would be over! Face it, Neji has a glass jaw_ Naruto K.O'd him with one punch! 
In all seriousness, Sasuke just needs to extend his fist at the place where Neji will run to next and it would be over. 
Then Sasuke would tell Neji "and in this fight YOUR fate was decided when I became your opponent...you punk bitch!"


----------



## Shinobi no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 29, 2004)

Genjing said:
			
		

> As for speed... no Sasuke is not faster than Lee. He's as fast, at most. And Neji owns Lee's speed even so. Sasuke has the Sharingan to predict Neji's movements with. But then again Neji has his Jyuuken, so he doesn't need to hit Sasuke as solidly as Sasuke needs to hit him. Even a single Jyuuken strike can be fatal, while punches are relatively not fatal.



Neji faster than Lee is utter crap.With Lee's weights on maybe.but when the weights off I think lee could have beat neji.even Neji was surprised at his speed and power.he just got caught up with the whole genius and dropout thing so he thought it would be tough for him.I mean lee broke through gaara supposed 'ultimate defence'

as for Neji vs Sasuke.(since he copied lees true speed)
IMO Speed>Sight and Power = Defence so the advantage would be Sasuke's.Even if you can see it comming doesnt mean you can do something about it.cant hit what you cant catch.


----------



## Noex (Sep 29, 2004)

ill think Neji would win becoz he is very strong at taijutsu and what is a sharinga user weeknes but then again Sasuke has Chidori and speed


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

Noex said:
			
		

> ill think Neji would win becoz he is very strong at taijutsu and what is a sharinga user weekne


Only if the Sharingan user isn't fast enough to keep up with the movements.

Taijutsu is no more of a weakness to Sharingan users than any other jutsu. Lee was just strokin' his ego when he said that. The same principle applies to all forms of jutsu-- If Sasuke does not have the physical ability to counter another Genjutsu or Ninjutsu, then he would also be defeated by it.


----------



## Boner (Sep 29, 2004)

Thank you Sai...I tremble in anger whenever I hear comments about how the sharingan is weak against taijutsu.


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Sep 29, 2004)

i don't know where people keep saying that Neji can't deflect the Chidori.... neji has more than enough ttime to deflect the attack, not to mention it takes time to charge up. 
The kaiten is an absolute defense and can deflect Sasuke's kaiten.

Sasuke can not beat Neji in his normal base form, Sasuke will have to activate the CS or CS2, since it was proven that Neji can hand around with another one that has a CS.

This is the process that will go against Sasuke, since maintaining the CS drains your chakra, Sasuke will have to find a way to finsih off Neji fast, and i don't see that happening. 

As far as the people that survived the 64 Hands of Hakke, well they either had a) a second chakra supply [Naruto] or b) had an absolute defense [Kidoumaru]. anybody else that would have taken that hit would have been done for. I am not saying that Naji will do this technique, since i serious doubt he will in a fight with Sasuke, unless he catches him off guard. But i was just clearing out a point.

Sasuke does have a very good shot at winning, but so does Neji. This will be a very interesting fight, and like i said before, it will come down to what kind of fight this ends up to be, a long range or short range.

p.s. good thing i finally got out of school, the internet there is closed so i couldn't go into the forums...


----------



## Boner (Sep 29, 2004)

Being able to SEE the 64 strikes of Hakke is just as good if not Better than covering your body in metal saliva or using your second power source.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

Dark_Kakashi said:
			
		

> i don't know where people keep saying that Neji can't deflect the Chidori.... neji has more than enough ttime to deflect the attack, not to mention it takes time to charge up.
> The kaiten is an absolute defense and can deflect Sasuke's kaiten.



And Gaara's Sand Cocoon was also an "inpenetrable Absolute Defense", what happened when the Chidori made contact with it?
The Chidori's trump is that, when combined with speed, it can pierce any defense.
Again, I throw you back to Neji's quote. Just because Neji's defense is a pure chakra-based one doesn't mean the Chidori cannot pierce it, things made of chakra can also be broken by chakra.
Sasuke has used the Chidori in many instances where there was no charging involved. Most recent example was on the Hospital rooftop when he fought with Naruto for the first time.



> As far as the people that survived the 64 Hands of Hakke, well they either had a) a second chakra supply [Naruto] or b) had an absolute defense [Kidoumaru]. anybody else that would have taken that hit would have been done for.


The people who've been caught with it were also considerably slower than Sasuke and did not have his perception, reflexes, and insight. I mentioned this earlier in the thread.



> Sasuke does have a very good shot at winning, but so does Neji.


During the Chuunin Exam Main Matches, the fight could have gone either way. Where the manga is now, Sasuke is above Neji's level...

Especially if he has really aquired Mangekyou Sharingan. Wowu.


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Sep 29, 2004)

if chakra can be broken with chakra than that can also be said for the Chidori which is a chakra base jutsu. the Kaiten is not a defensive Jutsu it is also offensive which can be use to counter Chidori and inflict the damage on Sasuke instead.

hat rooftop scene is good example of how in order to connect with the Chidori, you have to be either stadionary or go and try to counter it with your own attack. Neji has 2 simple choices against the Chidori, either counter it with Kaiten or just dodge it. Chidori will only hit if the target is either not moving or charging against it.
The Chidori is just a quick thrust that is more like a stab, and in order to have any affect the person must not move, which is why Kakahsi had to make Zabuza inmobile before he even started the Chidori. The other cases, Gaara and Naruto, they were both charging against him. 

this will be a good fight and i can not believe i am suporting Neji this much even though i joined the Uchiha Clan.. oh well. and btw Sasuke does not have the Magekyou Sharingan so that can not be added into this discussion. If Sasuke did have it, then i would go the other way and say that Sasuke has a huge advantage, but he does not have it so Neji can still beat him.


----------



## skillustrate (Sep 29, 2004)

Sai said:
			
		

> Again, I throw you back to Neji's quote. Just because Neji's defense is a pure chakra-based one doesn't mean the Chidori cannot pierce it, things made of chakra can also be broken by chakra.



Owned. 

=\


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes the chidori could. Neji just isnt at the lvl of speed Sasuke is. Sasuke would hit him with it before he see him.

Plus if your talking about Sasuke and Neji were they stand now in the manga even without the seal i thik Neji couldnt do it.
------
Jin if you actually were paying attention to the serie you would have noticed that Lee is faster than sasuke cause they say "he's at almost the same as lee's dashing speed" or something and lee couldnt beat Neji so dont talk about the speed ok  as for the chidori...it would be an explosion since if u think about it kaiten is like a rasengan spinnin and using a large scale of the chakra


----------



## Boner (Sep 29, 2004)

there are ways to stop the Kaiten...Kidoumaru isn't a genius like sasuke and he discovered a way.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

Dark_Kakashi said:
			
		

> if chakra can be broken with chakra than that can also be said for the Chidori which is a chakra base jutsu. the Kaiten is not a defensive Jutsu it is also offensive which can be use to counter Chidori and inflict the damage on Sasuke instead.


See, now you're making me repeat myself, man.

The "offensive" part of the Kaiten is the spin, the _parry_ that occurs *AFTER* the attack is successfully defended against. It is quite possible that the Chidori could be parried by the second step of the Hakkeshou Kaiten, but then I already asked everyone before if Neji would have enough time to sucessfully start the parry considering he barely was able to get it started when Naruto rushed him down. Sasuke's faster than that.



> hat rooftop scene is good example of how in order to connect with the Chidori, you have to be either stadionary or go and try to counter it with your own attack. Neji has 2 simple choices against the Chidori, either counter it with Kaiten or just dodge it. Chidori will only hit if the target is either not moving or charging against it.
> The Chidori is just a quick thrust that is more like a stab, and in order to have any affect the person must not move, which is why Kakahsi had to make Zabuza inmobile before he even started the Chidori. The other cases, Gaara and Naruto, they were both charging against him.


This has also been covered. Probably in both *this* thread and the Kimimaro vs Sasuke thread. :/

The target does *not* need to be stationary. The whole point of using the Sharingan with the Chidori is to catch any glimpse or *predict* any chance of counter-movement. Which includes offensive and defensive/evasive counter-movements. 



> and btw Sasuke does not have the Magekyou Sharingan so that can not be added into this discussion. If Sasuke did have it, then i would go the other way and say that Sasuke has a huge advantage, but he does not have it so Neji can still beat him.


I wasn't exactly including it in this discussion. I was just sayin' _"What if?!... Wow!"_ 

But even without it, his level during this arch has increased a great deal. The same cannot be said for Neji.


----------



## Boner (Sep 29, 2004)

actually the only ninja who hasn't improved at all in terms of moves and jutsu has been Neji...even the crippled Rock gained a new fighting style. Neji is pwned.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> Sasuke would hit him with it before he see him.


Because of the Byakuugan's perception and near-360 degree vision for 50(?) meters, Neji can always *see* Sasuke. But there's not much he can do about the speed difference except for Hakkeshou Kaiten, and even that can be defeated.



> Jin if you actually were paying attention to the serie you would have noticed that Lee is faster than sasuke cause they say "he's at almost the same as lee's dashing speed"


Gai said that Sasuke was "on-par" with Lee's speed without the weights. Which could mean slightly below, *exactly the same*, or slightly above.

And I'd also like to point out that Lee, after witnessing Sasuke's Chidori, also said that Sasuke had *"the same body speed"* as he does.



> or something and lee couldnt beat Neji so dont talk about the speed ok


Just because Lee couldn't do anything with that speed doesn't mean it wouldn't work better in Sasuke's possession. They are different types of Ninja with different physical capacities.



> as for the chidori...it would be an explosion since if u think about it kaiten is like a rasengan spinnin and using a large scale of the chakra


See my previous post.



			
				Boner said:
			
		

> actually the only ninja who hasn't improved at all in terms of moves and jutsu has been Neji...even the crippled Rock gained a new fighting style. Neji is pwned.


Technically, Lee has always had the ability to use the Drunken Fist. So we can't really say he's "improved". 

At least Lee has an *excuse* though. He's been bed-ridden... What's Neji been doin'? Only difference I saw was that the radius of his Hakkeshou Kaiten might've been bigger.


----------



## Psychogenic (Sep 29, 2004)

Dark_Kakashi said:
			
		

> hat rooftop scene is good example of how in order to connect with the Chidori, you have to be either stadionary or go and try to counter it with your own attack. Neji has 2 simple choices against the Chidori, either counter it with Kaiten or just dodge it. Chidori will only hit if the target is either not moving or charging against it.
> The Chidori is just a quick thrust that is more like a stab, and in order to have any affect the person must not move, which is why Kakahsi had to make Zabuza inmobile before he even started the Chidori. The other cases, Gaara and Naruto, they were both charging against him.



The reason Kakashi and Sasuke are the only ones who use Chidori is because of their Sharingan.  The Sharingan in this situation is supposed to 'help' them dodge counter-attacks and to be able to readjust their aim a bit if needed.  As you can see from the Gaara vs Sasuke fight, Sasuke woulda been dead if it were not for his Sharingan 'predicting' the spikes coming out of Gaara's sphere.  Most likely, Itachi was too fast for Sasuke, even with his level 2 Sharingan.



And on to the Byakugan...  Isn't the Byakugan supposed to help the user predict the best way to beat the given opponent?  Or is it just me being an idiot?

Well Neji vs Naruto doesn't really count since Neji was being a cocky loser with his set in stone upon birth destiny stuff.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

Zangi said:
			
		

> And on to the Byakugan...  Isn't the Byakugan supposed to help the user predict the best way to beat the given opponent?  Or is it just me being an idiot?


Page 16



> Well Neji vs Naruto doesn't really count since Neji was being a cocky loser with his set in stone upon birth destiny stuff.


Neji got into it when it counted. The last part of the fight, where both fighters were quite serious, is quite applicable here.


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Sep 29, 2004)

Neji has gotten stronger. Sasuke was not even able to touch a CS guy not to mention a CS 2 guy and yet Neji beat one of them.
Kidoumaru is a genius. he found Neji's blind spot and stop him from spinning, but then the web worked against him, since Neji send his chakra through it and made it hit Kidoumaru which made him fall. Kidoumaru never reached the ground before Neji got to him, Neji had a hole in his ribs and still with blazing speed reach Kidoumaru and got him with a 1-hit kill
neji has to be really fast to move that fast after a long fight and hit Kidoumaru before he even reached the ground.

Neji is fast, he was able to keep up with a Naruto that had the Kyuubi chakra, and Sasuke is not faster than that, Naruto was still beating Sasuke until Sasuke got his 3rd swirl, Sasuke's speed never was that greater from a Kyuubified Naruto. Neji fought that kind of Naruto. And like i said before, CS2 Sasuke can not last long in a fight. all the other Sound nins that had it even said it, that CS2 drains your chakra, so they only activate it when they are going for the kill, and prolonged usage of it can dramatically lower your chakra supply.

All Neji has to do is last long in the fight like he did with Kidoumaru, who like Sasuke, is a long range fight specialist. since even when using the CS that still drains your chakra. Sasuke would have to win the fight fast otherwise Neji has a clear advantage in a long fight.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

Dark_Kakashi said:
			
		

> Neji has gotten stronger. Sasuke was not even able to touch a CS guy not to mention a CS 2 guy and yet Neji beat one of them.



Sasuke had to deal with 4 of the Sound's 5 at once, and was put down by the _second strongest_ on their team thanks to a hidden ability. And Sasuke did not have his Sharingan activated.
Neji was _barely_ able to defeat Kidoumaru by using a suicide tactic. You can't even call it a complete victory.
This doesn't mean much.



> Kidoumaru is a genius.


This is true. I forgot to reply to that. His analytical ability was like... Shikamaru-ness.



> Neji is fast, he was able to keep up with a Naruto that had the Kyuubi chakra, and Sasuke is not faster than that, Naruto was still beating Sasuke until Sasuke got his 3rd swirl, Sasuke's speed never was that greater from a Kyuubified Naruto. Neji fought that kind of Naruto. And like i said before, CS2 Sasuke can not last long in a fight. all the other Sound nins that had it even said it, that CS2 drains your chakra, so they only activate it when they are going for the kill, and prolonged usage of it can dramatically lower your chakra supply.



The Naruto that fought Neji was still just Naruto, only he called forth the Kyuubi's chakra willingly. When he started fighting again, he was moving at the *same pace* as Neji. And there was no uproar about how  much his speed had increased like there was with Sasuke. Neji's speed is rated lower than Lee's speed. Sasuke's speed is on-par with Lee's speed. That's all there is to it.
The Naruto that we saw fighting Sasuke before he got his 3rd Tomoe is *not* the same as the Naruto that fought Neji. Naruto was moving faster than Sasuke at that point, so fast that he couldn't follow his movements before his Sharingan evolved.


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Sep 29, 2004)

Sasuke only faught Sakon and got whooped.
He used the CS and was knocked back like nothing, yet Neji faced a guy with CS2 and won.
Sasuke did get a few punches, by the other 2 but it wasn't qa big deal since Sasuke still performed the Lion Combo and was tossed aide like nothing. 
Neji doesn't even have a CS or CS2 and yet managed to out smart another genius.

And Sasuke did use the Sharingan with the CS and was still pushed aside like nothing. 
Neji was not pushed aside and was able to go and kill Kidoumaru.

The Naruto that fought Sasuke and was pwning him was the same one that Neji fought. Sasuke got his 3rd Tomoe and "then" Naruto used the new level of the Kyuubi. So that is the same speed that was faster than Sasuke, yet Neji was able to keep up.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2004)

Dark_Kakashi said:
			
		

> Sasuke only faught Sakon and got whooped.
> He used the CS and was knocked back like nothing, yet Neji faced a guy with CS2 and won.
> Sasuke did get a few punches, by the other 2 but it wasn't qa big deal since Sasuke still performed the Lion Combo and was tossed aide like nothing.
> Neji doesn't even have a CS or CS2 and yet managed to out smart another genius.


Correction to my previous statement, Sasuke was dealing with *three* of the Sound's 5. Tayuya didn't attack Sasuke, but Kidoumaru and Jiroubou did intervene. Sakon was Sasuke's main target, however.

And really, this isn't even a good way of measuring their strength. Sakon is the strongest of that team save Kimimaro, and had an ability that completely negated Sasuke's offensives that he could not see at that point. This comparision is useless. Saying _"because this guy with a CS beasted on Sasuke while this other guy with a CS was defeated by Neji so Neji must be stronger"_ just doesn't *work* here because of the situations of battle, and the differences in their ability.



> And Sasuke did use the Sharingan with the CS and was still pushed aside like nothing.


He used his Sharingan in conjunction with a Curse Seal that had yet to completely synch with his body, he was struggling as he was activating it. Sakon, at that point, was *stronger* than him. Stronger than Kidoumaru, stronger than Neji.



> Neji was not pushed aside and was able to go and kill Kidoumaru.


Again, this comparision is meaningless.



> The Naruto that fought Sasuke and was pwning him was the same one that Neji fought. Sasuke got his 3rd Tomoe and "then" Naruto used the new level of the Kyuubi. So that is the same speed that was faster than Sasuke, yet Neji was able to keep up.


The Naruto that fought Neji was *not* the same as the Naruto that was fighting Sasuke. When Naruto called for the Kyuubi's chakra during his fight with Neji, his appearance was the same, and he only _matched_ speed with Neji. He *transformed* during his fight with Sasuke, prior to Sasuke getting the 3rd Tomoe, please don't make me point it out the difference. Naruto, in his transformed state, was moving faster than Sasuke. Neji isn't faster than him.


----------



## runnincrazy (Sep 29, 2004)

Just like to point out that Lee is the only one who tries the hardest, everyone else tries hard sure but Lee never gives up. Lee's taijutsu at first was below average but with hard work he surpassed every Genin in terms of hard work. Lee also never gave up, he is willing to do what it takes to achieve his goal. He has the potential to beat everyone, even if Sasuke has the Sharingan; like Lee said - whats the point if his eyes can keep up but his body cant. 

Also Gaara is the one who progressed the least. Garra is just all sand, he never trained at all. He was born with the sand and thats it, the only moves he knows are the 2 sand moves and he can only fight because of the defense the sand provides. He's the one who progressed the least.


----------



## tsukyomeitachi (Sep 29, 2004)

neji would lose....tho i hate to say it...the current sasuke is damn fast....plus....he has evolved sharingan to now see neji's movement better..which makes it hard for neji to hit him...plus the chidori can cut lightning...so if anything....if sasuke did use his seal and charge at neji with chidori...the fast spinning force of kaiten would probably just move the chidori a little off course...


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Sep 29, 2004)

It will be a interesting fight to see, and put an end to who is better Neji or Sasuke.  Hopefully, there is another tournament and they are able to duke it out, as heirs to their clan.


----------



## james_kakashi (Sep 29, 2004)

neji would prob win. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## HokageNaruto (Sep 29, 2004)

Neji would, if he could get off of his high horse. well, he has a little.


----------



## runnincrazy (Sep 30, 2004)

Actually Neji has been training a lot since he fought with Naruto. Neji has been working on his Byakugan's weakness and his Jyuuken moves. When Neji fought with Naruto he lost because he didn't realize that the Kyuubin would give Chakra to Naruto so he had no idea. Neji's speed and strenght has increased by a whole lot since he faced Naruto since he was able to beat a Lv 2 Seal warrior and was able to send his chakra through the arrows. We just don't realize that he has gotten stronger because he hasn't developed any new moves but Neji has gotten a lot stronger.


----------



## Genjing (Sep 30, 2004)

Actually... i've always believed that had Naruto not done that Kage Bunshin trick at the end, and managed to hit Neji while his Byakugan was *off*... then he would have lost the match.

So in a way, even the Kyubi power wasn't enough to guarantee victory; it came down to the old Naruto's creativity as a prankster to win. That said, i don't believe Sasuke has that sort of ingenuity, and that the current Naruto, in his emotional turmoil is able to plan ahead like he did in previous fights.


----------



## runnincrazy (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes but if he didn't have the Kyuubin he wouldn't have been able to use Kage Bunshin since he couldn't use chakra. Naruto actually is the smartest fighter in the entire series, all his fights use intellect, against Kiba he used the Kage Bunshin + Bunshin, against Zabuza he used the Shruiken + Kage Bunshin, against Neji the Kage Bunshin, well you get my point. Naruto is the smartest out there in a real battle, even better than Shikamaru since Naruto has way more chakra and knows more moves.


----------



## Nazak (Sep 30, 2004)

Naruto just comes up with somethig without thinking. Every fight he has something knew up his sleeve. So you can say that.


----------



## Fear (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasuke would pwn neji, big time


----------



## Mendirez (Sep 30, 2004)

i guess sasuke would win


----------



## wabash (Sep 30, 2004)

Why would sasuke win? His speed is absolutely no reason, why? Because, having trained both neji and lee, Gai knew of both their capabilities, and being perfectly conscious of Lee's speed, he says clearly that only the primary lotus could have beaten Neji, which means that the speed wouldn't have, and in consequence the speed that Sasuke has acquired through Lee would not be of effect against Neji, hence the fact that without the cursed seal, it would be, for Sasuke, at best a draw, if not a win for Neji.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Sep 30, 2004)

For me this more of an interesting battle than Naruto vs. Sasuke.  Because Sasuke and Neji's advantages cancelled each other.  This will a real battle of skills, stamina, intelligence, effective use of chakra and to find out who really is the genius of genius betweem these two genins.


----------



## Jake (inactive) (Sep 30, 2004)

If Sasuke uses the curse seal, hands down Sasuke will win.

But without it, it would be a closer fight. It all comes down if sasuke can block the hakke. I doubt he can block all of them, maybe the first 16 (16 of 64 then). I mean, even with the sharingan it's hard to block 64 punches in a matter of seconds. And if just one slip through his defence its all over. But I hold sasuke as a winner here also.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 30, 2004)

wabash said:
			
		

> Why would sasuke win? His speed is absolutely no reason, why? Because, having trained both neji and lee, Gai knew of both their capabilities, and being perfectly conscious of Lee's speed, he says clearly that only the primary lotus could have beaten Neji, which means that the speed wouldn't have, and in consequence the speed that Sasuke has acquired through Lee would not be of effect against Neji, hence the fact that without the cursed seal, it would be, for Sasuke, at best a draw, if not a win for Neji.


Review the rest of the thread here, this has already been covered.

Maybe Lee's speed advantage and Tekken Taijutsu wasn't _enough_ for him to defeat Neji becuase of the Byakuugan and Neji's defense. This wouldn't be the same case with Sasuke because of his Sharingan and his own style, with *more to work with* than Lee.



			
				Jake said:
			
		

> I mean, even with the sharingan it's hard to block 64 punches in a matter of seconds. And if just one slip through his defence its all over. But I hold sasuke as a winner here also.


He easily avoided the spikes from Gaara's Sand Cocoon that came out instantly *while* he was making a straight foward dash. Evading precision attacks from someone slower than him doesn't seem impossible at all to me.


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus, stop putting the weaklings against the strongest in Naruto.

Sasuke > Neji

Neji would have absolutely no chance whastoever. It would be 3 seconds in and Neji would be dead.


----------



## peteman11111 (Sep 30, 2004)

well, kakashi taught sasuke the chidori BECAUSE kakashi knew thats what sasuke needed to defeat kakashi


----------



## Jake (inactive) (Sep 30, 2004)

Sai said:
			
		

> He easily avoided the spikes from Gaara's Sand Cocoon that came out instantly *while* he was making a straight foward dash. Evading precision attacks from someone slower than him doesn't seem impossible at all to me.



It isn't exactly the same thing. 64 strike's from very close distance, in a matter of (maybe) 4-5 seconds!? I can't se him blocking all of those.
And even if he is faster (in speed) than neji doesn't that mean that his taijutsu is it.

For an real life example: maurice green is faster (in speed) than prince nasim (the boxer). But Prince nasim throw away his punches way faster than maurice green.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 30, 2004)

Unfortunately, we don't have such specific statistical technicalities in Naruto. It's quite possible, but all we know is that Sasuke is faster than him. :/


----------



## Jake (inactive) (Sep 30, 2004)

yeah, I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Codde (Sep 30, 2004)

Sai said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, we don't have such specific statistical technicalities in Naruto. It's quite possible, but all we know is that Sasuke is faster than him. :/


We don't even know that... Neji may have improved speed from the chuunin exam after... Sure it's more likely that he is. But that's still assuming things.


----------



## Boner (Sep 30, 2004)

we are speculating about speed increases when it comes to Neji, its fact when it comes to Sasuke...Not that he even NEEDS to be as fast anymore.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 30, 2004)

Code said:
			
		

> We don't even know that... Neji may have improved speed from the chuunin exam after... Sure it's more likely that he is. But that's still assuming things.


And Sasuke may have improved his _already superior_ speed as well. All we can do here is judge them both using the information we've gathered since the Chuunin Exam. There's no evidence that supports that Neji has the same kind of speed as Sasuke and Lee, and there's no evidence that really supports that he has attained that kind of speed since the Chuunin Exam.


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Oct 1, 2004)

Sai said:
			
		

> And Sasuke may have improved his _already superior_ speed as well. All we can do here is judge them both using the information we've gathered since the Chuunin Exam. There's no evidence that supports that Neji has the same kind of speed as Sasuke and Lee, and there's no evidence that really supports that he has attained that kind of speed since the Chuunin Exam.



I agree that Sasuke might have gotten faster ,after, he got the CS2. But Neji must have gotten stronger and faster, which is probably why he was able to stand up against Kidoumaru. Neji has been training for at least a month, ever since the Chuunin Exam ended, and during the time that Naruto left with Jiraiya to get Tsunade. During all this time, Sasuke has not trained and is also a reason why Sakon, easily beat his ass. 1 month training is very helpful for a nin. And Neji's speed we do not know how fast he really is. We know he has beaten Lee and Lee is very fast and possibly faster than Sasuke, when Sasuke is not using his CS/CS2. Neji has not have a fight where he needs to be fast, as you said before, both Naruto and Kidoumaru are not known for their speeds, so that could be a reason why Neji has not shown his true speed, since he is capable of beaten Lee, repeatedly. 

Though i am still going with Neji just for the sake of argument.  
damn i've been gone for a day and many new threads came up, i am just a lazy person..


----------



## bfdd (Oct 1, 2004)

Reaven MK said:
			
		

> Well, Kaiten DID drawn with a charged attack from Naruto powered with Kyuubi chakra, so it's hard to tell if Chidori could easily pass through Kaiten. And Sasuke's taijutsu is above Lee's, and Neji can beat Lee anytime unless he is using Ura Renge.
> 
> AND, if Neji strikes first, he can seal the flowing of chakra from Sasuke thus making he useless. Now, if sasuke uses the cursed seal, that's a whole new point, though Neji did defeat a Sound Nin lv. 2 by his own strenght.



Ignorance of the story dude.  First off Lee would not lose to Neji and secondly Sasuke is not as good at Taijutsu as Lee.  Would Sasuke beat Neji? Yes, but what you said is wrong.  And whoever thinks Sasuke could copy any of Neji's moves... wrong, you'd have to Neji's eyes to do em.


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Oct 1, 2004)

bfdd said:
			
		

> Ignorance of the story dude.  First off Lee would not lose to Neji and secondly Sasuke is not as good at Taijutsu as Lee.  Would Sasuke beat Neji? Yes, but what you said is wrong.  And whoever thinks Sasuke could copy any of Neji's moves... wrong, you'd have to Neji's eyes to do em.



You can't just have a Byakugan and be able to perform any move that Neji knows. You have to learn and master them yourself. They come from an advance bloodline. A Sharingan can not copy advance bloodline moves, so he is not capable of copying any of Neji's moves. and in any of my post i have refraimed from saying that since everyoen should know by now that the Sharingan can not copy advance bloodline techniques.


----------



## bfdd (Oct 1, 2004)

They're moves based around the Byakugan and the Byakugan is part of Neji's advanced bloodline, hence you need the Byakugan to do the moves.


----------



## klinopia (Oct 1, 2004)

I would think that sasuke will win for the outcome since with sharingan jutsu could be copied..


----------



## EroKage (Oct 1, 2004)

try to follow my logic guys:in order to copy a move one must also have the body and fisical ability to copy it(in other words the strength and speed).so is it true that sasuke could copy neji's gentle fist fighting technique and use his 6o something chakra points techniwue?


----------



## Dark_Kakashi (Oct 1, 2004)

do you guys even pay attention to the Manga?
The Sharingan can *not* copy advance bloodline techniques. The Kaiten and the 64 Hands of Hakke are both only for Hyuuga members that can perform it using the Byakugan. The Sharingan is incapable of copying Jutsus from an advance bloodline, which is why he could not copy Haku's Jutsus.


----------



## Shinobi no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 1, 2004)

I dont know why people keeps saying neji can beat lee.neji bested lee before he became gai sensei spitting image and all that weight training and before he could open all the way to the limit gate.if his opponent had been anyone other than gaara he would have been in the finals of the chunnin exam.

like someone posted there is no if A>B and B>C then A>C.Neji never fought the lee that Sasuke fought.Neji was supprised at how fast lee was so sasuke was on par with him.so taking account the month of training or lack there of.

But if I make a guess Id say Neji cause he been training and hes probaly seen part of or heard most sasukes fight so hes probaly has the advantage in the first few minutes which for a ninja is all the advantage they need.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 1, 2004)

Neji wins.  Sasuke just isn't as smart as neji is in battle.  Neji would easily be able to close his tenketsu's.  Plus during the chuunin exam, neji wasn't at all impressed lee's speed.  He only got impressed when Lee unleashed the life gates and final lotus.  So I doubt speed would be an advantage against neji.  Plus neji's byakugan is better than sharingan.


----------



## Boner (Oct 1, 2004)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Neji wins.  Sasuke just isn't as smart as neji is in battle.  Neji would easily be able to close his tenketsu's.  Plus during the chuunin exam, neji wasn't at all impressed lee's speed.  He only got impressed when Lee unleashed the life gates and final lotus.  So I doubt speed would be an advantage against neji.  Plus neji's byakugan is better than sharingan.



aren't we just a tad bit bias in favor of Neji... O.o 

*stares at sigs & avatar*


----------



## Illegal Operation Box (Oct 1, 2004)

Nazak said:
			
		

> If you read the Manga, Neji fights one of Orochimaru's Elite men(forgot the name). Neji took quite a beating while before that Sasuke was fighting all 4 of them at once pretty well. I believe Neji is no match for sasuke.




Sasuke was totally outclassed by the 4 Sound Nin.

Neiji beat level 2 Curse Kudoumaru 8)


If it came down to Neiji vs. pre-curse level 2 Sasuke, Neiji wins


Also, notice how when Naruto when into Fox mode the first time, Sasuke couldn't keep up with him. Same thing happened during Neiji vs. Naruto, but Neiji was fighting on an even level.

So this "Sasuke is 110000000000000XXXXXXX faster than Neiji" bizness is quite lofty, like a loft even.

Too much Sasuke worship in this hizzah


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 1, 2004)

The Byakugan vs. Sharingan is debatable,though I heard Sharingan was evolved from Byakugan...

Neji's taijutsu technique alone would beat Sasuke IMO,all it takes it 1 strike...or 64


----------



## Tenrow (Oct 2, 2004)

Not really even though he can't see the tenketsus he would copy it right off the spot


----------



## Akukairu (Oct 2, 2004)

I say neji wins sharingan is almost useless against him so byagugan is better than sharingan in that case.  plus neji is used to fightin lee so speed isnt a problem.  the only way that sasuke could win is if he used level 2 curse seal or got magically more powerful in some other way like he always does


----------



## SaiST (Oct 2, 2004)

I like how people automatically assume that Byakuugan's better just because Kakashi stated that it's insight may exceed that of Sharingan's.


----------



## skillustrate (Oct 2, 2004)

Lots of misinformation being tossed around here. =\


----------



## SaiST (Oct 2, 2004)

And I gave up on trying to clean it all up. I was already repeating myself on the first page.

You guys may continue deluding yourselves. Have fun.


----------



## Akukairu (Oct 2, 2004)

Sai said:
			
		

> I like how people automatically assume that Byakuugan's better just because Kakashi stated that it's insight may exceed that of Sharingan's.



I only said it was better when sasuke is fighting neji because byakugan and all of nejis other moves cant be copied so it doesnt give him the upper hand, unless like i said he magically gets a sharingan that does, which wouldnt surprise me...


----------



## Shrimpie (Oct 2, 2004)

Only in Curse Level 2 Sasuke could win, else he wouldn't have the strenght to penetrate the Kaiten


----------



## Akukairu (Oct 2, 2004)

Shrimpie said:
			
		

> Only in Curse Level 2 Sasuke could win, else he wouldn't have the strenght to penetrate the Kaiten



yeah thats pretty much it... plus he would be too fast to get hit, and know what hes gonna do before he does it....


----------



## Elstar (Oct 2, 2004)

Shrimpie said:
			
		

> Only in Curse Level 2 Sasuke could win, else he wouldn't have the strenght to penetrate the Kaiten


Only now at this point and time am I convinced Sasuke could stand up to Neji, even without the curse seal level 2, Sasuke has impressed me over and over again.


----------



## stormrunner (Oct 2, 2004)

In my mind this is a close one but a draw depending on techniques and tactics. Sasuke can beat neji if he can fool him into using kaiten enough time since it requires alot of chakra (as neji himself has said) also the sharingan requires alot of chakra, but he doesn't need to use it all in the beginning. This is because he only needs to get neji tired enough to not make the kaiten complete. Thereby actually making it possible to penetrate the chakra released. But then again of course, this depends on if neji is easily fooled and he is the genious of his clan.


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 2, 2004)

sasuke of course i mean he did win against naruto


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 2, 2004)

=\
does the byakugan have powers like the sharingan does?
dont think so.
the byakugan doesnt have the mangekyou sharingan....and if sasuke gets it then its an automatic win i guess.
but since they showed that the third wheel can predict movements...then sasuke wins still.


----------



## Boner (Oct 2, 2004)

stormrunner said:
			
		

> also the sharingan requires alot of chakra



Sharingan only uses a lot of chackra for Kakashi NOT for Sasuke.


----------



## r0ckman (Oct 2, 2004)

*Neji wins!*

*Sasuke*:
-Sharingan (copy and reading movement)
-Katon (Fireball)
-Chidori (piercing chakra stab)
-Cursed Seal 1, 2

Advantages: Lee's speed(limited), clear power advantage, can see movement beforehand with Sharingan eyes

Disadvatages: Taijitsu, nothing to copy with sharingan, hard to follow someones movements when they are following yours(similiar eyes), knows nothing of Neji's techniques(never seen in battle)


*Neji*:
-Byakugan (360 sight:t completely::, chakra vision, chakra points vision, other factors such as emotion) 
-Hakke (unavoidable 64 hit combo)
-Kaiten (a spinning chakra based defense)

Advantage: Complete Defense with Kaiten, can see chakra movement within Sasuke, can use chakra from ever part of the body,

Disadvantage: way less chakra than Sasuke, difficult to read movement when someone is doin the same (similar eyes)

     In the case that Sasuke would win, it would be because he outdid Neji in chakra usage. Neji's defense is all about his chakra. This is the patient long battle, if Sasuke is smart. Repeated uses of Katon and long distance attacks would do Neji in. Cursed Seals gives enough chakra to do so. With Neji using up kaiten too much he'll have no more chakra. Done

     In the case that Neji would win, it would be because Sasuke rushes the fight. If Sasuke ran in with any jitsu, it would be over. Neji can read with eyes the chakra movement within Sasuke, knowing which jutsu he's goin to use. In the case that chidori is used, i cant see Sasuke goin through Kaiten. If he does what does he hit.... nothing lethal. Sasuke would then be vulnerable to Hakke. Done

     I favor Neji because Sasuke wouldnt kno what to expect... even if he knew the Hyuuga clan. Neji has seen Sasuke fight before. The only technique he wouldnt be familiar with is chidori because he missed the Garaa vs Sasuke. Chidori would be a disadvantage if it doesnt kill Neji with a direct hit. If it does pierce Neji, Neji can still hit lethal points


----------



## Katren (Oct 5, 2004)

too many posts and i didn't read past page three, so i dont know if anyone pointed this out.  but sasuke's shaingan can see the upcoming body movements, but he can't see chakra attacks like kyubbi's charkra beating the crap out of him.  Considering that neji can expel chakra from every pore in his body to attack, couldn't he just get near enough to sasuke's body, and then just shoot chakra from the pore of his body that would screw up sasuke's organs or chakra?

plus if sasuke were to activate cs2, neji would simply have to avoid it for not very long before sasuke beat the crap out of his own body with the seal.  And im sure he'd be able to atleast avoid sasuke for awhile with all the techniques he has on hand.


----------



## Evil (Oct 5, 2004)

r0ckman said:
			
		

> Disadvatages: Taijitsu, nothing to copy with sharingan,



None of that is true. Lee's claim that Taijutsu was the Sharingan's weakness was just him being cocky. The difference in Lee's Taijutsu and Sasuke's was so much that it wouldn't matter what kind of eyes Sasuke had, he wouldn't be able to keep up with Lee.

And you can copy taijutsu, Sasuke did it, and copied the initial gate.


----------



## skillustrate (Oct 5, 2004)

Evil said:
			
		

> None of that is true. Lee's claim that Taijutsu was the Sharingan's weakness was just him being cocky. The difference in Lee's Taijutsu and Sasuke's was so much that it wouldn't matter what kind of eyes Sasuke had, he wouldn't be able to keep up with Lee.
> 
> And you can copy taijutsu, Sasuke did it, *and copied the initial gate*.



You're asking for trouble. =X


----------



## Evil (Oct 5, 2004)

~Mirage~ said:
			
		

> You're asking for trouble. =X



Pft, I thought you knew me better than that by now- I am always asking for trouble. =x


----------



## Tautou (Oct 5, 2004)

Taijutsu isn't the Sharingan's weakness, as Evil said. The Sharingan can read and defeat taijutsu, ninjutsu and genjutsu. It's just that if someone is fast enough, or if the Sharingan user is too slow, that advantage would become useless.


----------



## skillustrate (Oct 5, 2004)

Evil said:
			
		

> Pft, I thought you knew me better than that by now- I am always asking for trouble. =x



Hmph. I feel you. [no homo]

I've been baiting my trouble-making hooks for a while now, but nobody's biting. =\


----------



## Evil (Oct 5, 2004)

~Mirage~ said:
			
		

> Hmph. I feel you. [no homo]
> 
> I've been baiting my trouble-making hooks for a while now, but nobody's biting. =\



You're not an Egotistical Condescending Bastard like I am.

This is me normally: ^_^

This is me putting on my ESM hat and coming to NF: >O Shut up you know nothing you ridiculous asshat, go back and read the manga before I am forced to slap you with it.

Oh, and you're wrong.


----------



## skillustrate (Oct 5, 2004)

Evil said:
			
		

> You're not an Egotistical Condescending Bastard like I am.



LOL

Those at Narutomania might disagree with you. ^_-



			
				Evil said:
			
		

> This is me normally: ^_^
> 
> This is me putting on my ESM hat and coming to NF: >O Shut up you know nothing you ridiculous asshat, go back and read the manga before I am forced to slap you with it.
> 
> Oh, and you're wrong.



Haha, yes, I understand. Stepping out of character for the sake of argument is _needed_ here. I learned that very quickly at NF. [the first time] I'm not as passive as I once was but you take it to another level. I find it very entertaining, to say the least.


----------



## Evil (Oct 5, 2004)

~Mirage~ said:
			
		

> Haha, yes, I understand. Stepping out of character for the sake of argument is _needed_ here. I learned that very quickly at NF. [the first time] I'm not as passive as I once was but you take it to another level. I find it very entertaining, to say the least.



You learn to adapt after awhile, specifically after being a member of Planet Namek MB, and running a DBZ RPG.


----------



## Boma The Wolf (Oct 7, 2006)

DAMN! Neji Vs. Sasuke.....mmmm?

Ok heres how i see it, if Sasuke and Neji where to fight, i think Neji would win cause he his to deadly close range and when Sasuke uses his Sharingan on Neji nothing bad will happen they will just fight the same way like when Neji fought Hinata.And then while Sasuke is still coping Neji's moves, Neji'll use 
Byakugan on Sasuke and while Sasuke is still fighting Nije's wait for Sasuke to slip and he use 64 hits and kills Sasuke... Now if Sasuke where to still live after that and somehow finds the chakra to make Chiordi and rushes Neji,Neji will just grab his hand jus like Itachi did and then use Jyuuken. Then Sasuke should be out. but then agin Sasuke has curse seal 2, and i think Neji could stop his CS2 Chiordi by jus grabbin his hand. but im talkin bout befor Sasuke even had CS2. I think neji would even fuck sasuke up even with CS1. 


Sasuke uses three tome Sharingan.
Neji uses Byakugan.
Sasuke will probaly start off by useing some kind of fancy taijutsu and charges Neji. 
Neji will wait for it at the right moment befor Sasuke hits Neji ducks and uses the 64 palm combo.
Sasuke get knocked back a few feet take a 5 min breather spits up some blood then rushes Neji agin but this time uses shadow clones (not sasuke's style but bear with me ok) like 6 for them and they all rush Neji, right befor they get to close Neji takes out 5 wile the real Sasuke jumps in the air and uses Katon.
Neji see it and uses Kaiten.
Knowing Sasuke he probaly won't wait to long to attack Neji after he's done spinning off the Kaiten and then he gives Neji a good right hook to his face and knocks him off his feet.
Neji get up 2 min later and wipes the blood from his bottem lip.
Sasuke tells Neji that he hasn't had a fight like this in a long time, and then uses CS1.
Neji agrees and they both jump a good 15ft. between them and start summoning up all the chakra they have left.
Neji puts all his chakra into his right hand for a even more deadly Jyuuken.
Sasuke dose the same but makes Chirodi.
They both think to each other "This is it!" And they both charge each other at the same time and then once they connect.
Chirodi (left hand) hits Neji's heart.
Jyuuken ( right hand) hits Sasuke's heart.
They both look at each other and smile befor they fall and then die.


----------



## Boma The Wolf (Oct 7, 2006)

DAMN! Neji Vs. Sasuke.....mmmm?

Ok heres how i see it, if Sasuke and Neji where to fight, i think Neji would win cause he his to deadly close range and when Sasuke uses his Sharingan on Neji nothing bad will happen they will just fight the same way like when Neji fought Hinata.And then while Sasuke is still coping Neji's moves, Neji'll use 
Byakugan on Sasuke and while Sasuke is still fighting Nije's wait for Sasuke to slip and he use 64 hits and kills Sasuke... Now if Sasuke where to still live after that and somehow finds the chakra to make Chiordi and rushes Neji,Neji will just grab his hand jus like Itachi did and then use Jyuuken. Then Sasuke should be out. but then agin Sasuke has curse seal 2, and i think Neji could stop his CS2 Chiordi by jus grabbin his hand. but im talkin bout befor Sasuke even had CS2. I think neji would even fuck sasuke up even with CS1. 


Sasuke uses three tome Sharingan.
Neji uses Byakugan.
Sasuke will probaly start off by useing some kind of fancy taijutsu and charges Neji. 
Neji will wait for it at the right moment befor Sasuke hits Neji ducks and uses the 64 palm combo.
Sasuke get knocked back a few feet take a 5 min breather spits up some blood then rushes Neji agin but this time uses shadow clones (not sasuke's style but bear with me ok) like 6 for them and they all rush Neji, right befor they get to close Neji takes out 5 wile the real Sasuke jumps in the air and uses Katon.
Neji see it and uses Kaiten.
Knowing Sasuke he probaly won't wait to long to attack Neji after he's done spinning off the Kaiten and then he gives Neji a good right hook to his face and knocks him off his feet.
Neji get up 2 min later and wipes the blood from his bottem lip.
Sasuke tells Neji that he hasn't had a fight like this in a long time, and then uses CS1.
Neji agrees and they both jump a good 15ft. between them and start summoning up all the chakra they have left.
Neji puts all his chakra into his right hand for a even more deadly Jyuuken.
Sasuke dose the same but makes Chirodi.
They both think to each other "This is it!" And they both charge each other at the same time and then once they connect.
Chirodi (left hand) hits Neji's heart.
Jyuuken ( right hand) hits Sasuke's heart.
They both look at each other and smile befor they fall and then die.


----------



## Boma The Wolf (Oct 7, 2006)

DAMN! Neji Vs. Sasuke.....mmmm?

Ok heres how i see it, if Sasuke and Neji where to fight, i think Neji would win cause he his to deadly close range and when Sasuke uses his Sharingan on Neji nothing bad will happen they will just fight the same way like when Neji fought Hinata.And then while Sasuke is still coping Neji's moves, Neji'll use 
Byakugan on Sasuke and while Sasuke is still fighting Nije's wait for Sasuke to slip and he use 64 hits and kills Sasuke... Now if Sasuke where to still live after that and somehow finds the chakra to make Chiordi and rushes Neji,Neji will just grab his hand jus like Itachi did and then use Jyuuken. Then Sasuke should be out. but then agin Sasuke has curse seal 2, and i think Neji could stop his CS2 Chiordi by jus grabbin his hand. but im talkin bout befor Sasuke even had CS2. I think neji would even fuck sasuke up even with CS1. 


Sasuke uses three tome Sharingan.
Neji uses Byakugan.
Sasuke will probaly start off by useing some kind of fancy taijutsu and charges Neji. 
Neji will wait for it at the right moment befor Sasuke hits Neji ducks and uses the 64 palm combo.
Sasuke get knocked back a few feet take a 5 min breather spits up some blood then rushes Neji agin but this time uses shadow clones (not sasuke's style but bear with me ok) like 6 for them and they all rush Neji, right befor they get to close Neji takes out 5 wile the real Sasuke jumps in the air and uses Katon.
Neji see it and uses Kaiten.
Knowing Sasuke he probaly won't wait to long to attack Neji after he's done spinning off the Kaiten and then he gives Neji a good right hook to his face and knocks him off his feet.
Neji get up 2 min later and wipes the blood from his bottem lip.
Sasuke tells Neji that he hasn't had a fight like this in a long time, and then uses CS1.
Neji agrees and they both jump a good 15ft. between them and start summoning up all the chakra they have left.
Neji puts all his chakra into his right hand for a even more deadly Jyuuken.
Sasuke dose the same but makes Chirodi.
They both think to each other "This is it!" And they both charge each other at the same time and then once they connect.
Chirodi (left hand) hits Neji's heart.
Jyuuken ( right hand) hits Sasuke's heart.
They both look at each other and smile befor they fall and then die.


----------



## Sho (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, a year old thread revival and a triple post to match.  You really are something!


----------



## Matariki (Oct 7, 2006)

Sho said:
			
		

> Wow, a year old thread revival and a triple post to match.  You really are something!



and it doesn't even belong to Library. Impressive fella.


----------



## The_Leader (Oct 7, 2006)

I now *thoroughly* regret having said ANYTHING about people bringing up old threads yesterday.

Ah oh well. Jinx is such a sweet, sexual word to say.


----------



## mustang (Oct 7, 2006)

Sho said:
			
		

> Wow, a year old thread revival and a triple post to match.  You really are something!


2 year old thread to be exact. Amazing isn't it


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 7, 2006)

In my opinion, Neji would make a new ass out of Sasukes face without the seal.

Neji is a PRODIGY, he is a genius! I mean come on who can teach himself hakke and kaiten?I admit Sasuke is very strong and in the long run he may could be stronger but nevertheless Neji is one of the strongest characters though. I would like to see a fight between them , it is not easy to tell because both are geniuses and both are exremely strong. But like i said, i think neji is stronger.


----------



## Jυstin (May 8, 2007)

My next post is my actual post, it double posted, and I made corrections in the second version


----------



## Jυstin (May 8, 2007)

Post time skip, and w/o Cursed Seal of Heaven, it's =. Here's why:

Sharingan: 3 Tomoe

Tomoe #1: Perceives color, destinguishing higher levels of color shades than usual.

Tomoe #2: Advanced depth perception, this help to predict attack landings and avoid them.

Tomoe #3: Perceives motion, watches tensoin to see a vision of where the opponent will be right before he moves. Allows for dodging and countering attacks.

Ring: Binds all three abilities into the pupil.

Copies Jutsu, sees through Genjutsu, causes Genjutsu, and sees what's real and what's a clone/illusion.

Byakugan:

Can see 50 meters away in a 359* radius. See through solid objects and chakra signatures. Also sees in slow-motion(see Neiji vs Kidomaru). Also sees chakra points.

Their Taijutsu and techniques:

Jyuuken: The most effective type of Taijutsu, it not only uses the palms(which are already more deadly than fists) to brush aside attacks with ease. It forces the users chakra into their bodies to stop the chakra flow and do internal damage.

Goken: Lee's and Sasuke's Taijutsu, involves crushing blows to deal external damage to the opponent. Speed and power are needed here to be effective.

While Neiji is faster with his strikes than Sasuke is, Sasuke is definetely faster than Neiji, and even Lee, in general. Which makes him harder to hit. The counter to this is that Neiji's Byakugan sees this in slow-motion, so he can react better. Sasuke's Sharingan doesn't allow him to think as slowly as Neiji, seeing that it moves at regular speed, but his already fast speed and anticipation of moves more than make up for it.

Chidori vs Kaiten: Though Chidori does posses a large amount of concentrated power, and may be able to penetrate Kaiten(maybe). The rotation of Kaiten makes it impossible to penetrate(Ever try to perfectly and directly stab a spinning soccer ball with a nail?). 

Neiji's Jyukenhou Hakke Rokujuu Yonshou does posses almost unrivalled speed(in terms of striking) and it's deadly effects upon impact. Sasuke's speed and Sharingan would make him a hard target to hit. And it could easily be a clone or a replacement that Neiji's hitting(seeing that Sasuke is almost as good as his brother in deceiving the opponents).

Obviously, with the Cursed Seal of Heaven Lv1, Sasuke would own. Even Sasuke with just his 3 Tomoe Sharingan pwned Kyuubi Naruto(not the OTKN, there's a difference), which Neiji lost to(though he let his gaurd down). Cursed Seal of Heaven Lv1 Sasuke + 3 Tomoe Sharingan beats Neiji, sadly, it's true. And I even practice Jyuuken in real-life. I like it better then Goken.

And FYI, they're BOTH prodigies.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 8, 2007)

Sasuke wins, total rapage


----------



## Estess (May 8, 2007)

The problem with the series is that it's not really decided by who's the strongest but by kishi, which therefore means Sasuke would win, unfortunately. 

I think he hasn't shown us enough of Neji, i really want to see how he's progressed, especially since he got the title of jounin.


----------

